# Dates for Leaving Cert 2010



## declanja (13 Sep 2009)

Next year the June Bank Holiday is late, 7th June. Does anyone know if the leaving Cert will start then on Wednesday 9th? Trying to plan our holidays! I have checked the State Examination Board website but its not updated.


----------



## macnas (13 Sep 2009)

wednesday june 9th 2010


----------



## Padraigb (13 Sep 2009)

I would expect that the State Examinations Commission probably has the dates decided, and that if you phoned them they would tell you. Participants on this forum might speculate and arrive at the wrong judgement.

[macnas's post arrived as I was composing mine; I have no idea if it is speculation or information, so my comment is not related to that.]


----------



## g1g (13 Sep 2009)

this shows the past start dates so I'd say 9th June would be the start date next year


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Sep 2009)

The standardised student's journal states Wednesday, 9th June.


----------



## declanja (14 Sep 2009)

Thank you all for your help. Can I presume that the exams follow the same schedule each year? I see in 2009 that Chemistry was on day 13, the second Tuesday, which would be 21 June 2010 next year. Trying to arrange holidays and Chemistry will be our daughters last exam.


----------



## so-crates (14 Sep 2009)

It is likely to be similar but you can't presume. I would contact them and ask.


----------



## Padraigb (14 Sep 2009)

declanja said:


> ... Can I presume that the exams follow the same schedule each year? I see in 2009 that Chemistry was on day 13, the second Tuesday, which would be 21 June 2010 next year. Trying to arrange holidays and Chemistry will be our daughters last exam.



That would be very risky. The Examinations Commission has changed the sequencing of examinations in recent years in order to try to arrange things a bit better for candidates; they might try to tweak things again.


----------



## TreeTiger (14 Sep 2009)

From page 15, note no. 5 on this pdf  to the State Examinations Commission website "The start date for the 2010 Certificate Examinations will be Wednesday 9th June."
Can't see anything about actual timetables though


----------



## flynner64 (5 Feb 2010)

-----------------------
2.00 – 3.30
English & Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Social Education​*WEDNESDAY​9​English, Paper I - H & O​*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Home Economics, Scientific
and Social - H & O​*9.30 – 12.20​*------------------------------
2.00 – 4.30
9.30 – 10.30
9.30 – 12.30
-----------------------
2.00 – 4.30
2.00 – 3.00
Gaeilge Chumarsáideach
Sign Language (see note 4)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sign Language (see note 4)
French/German/Spanish/Italian​*THURSDAY​10​*Engineering - O
Engineering - H
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​*English, Paper II - H & O​*9.30 – 12.00
9.30 – 12.30
------------------------------​*2.00 - 5.20​*9.30 – 11.30
---------------------
2.00 – 3.30
Mathematical Applications
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hotel Catering & Tourism​*FRIDAY​11​Geography - H & O​*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mathematics, Paper I - H & O & F​*9.30 – 12.20​*------------------------------
2.00 – 4.30
9.30 – 11.00
-----------------------
2.00 – 3.30
Engineering
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Child Care / Community Care​*MONDAY​14​*Mathematics, Paper II - H & O & F
----------------------------------------------------------------------------​*Irish, Paper I - H & F
Irish, Paper I - O​*Irish - F- Aural (See Note 1)
Irish - H & O - Aural (See Note 1)
9.30 – 12.00
-----------------------------​*1.30 – 4.20
1.30 – 3.50​*4.30 – 5.10
4.30 – 5.10
9.30 – 11.00
11.30 – 1.00
-----------------------
2.30 – 4.00
Graphics & Construction Studies
Hair & Beauty
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Office Administration & Customer Care​*TUESDAY​15​Irish, Paper​*​​​​​​​​​II *- O
Irish, Paper II - H*​*
*Arabic - H & O
Russian - H & O – Written
- Aural (See Note 1)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Business - O
Business - H​*9.30 – 11.50
9.30 – 12.50​*9.30 – 12.30
9.30 – 12.00
12.10 – 12.50
------------------------------
2.00 – 4.30
2.00 – 5.00
9.30 – 11.00​---------------------​2.00 – 4.00​Agriculture / Horticulture
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Technology​*WEDNESDAY​16​*French - H & O – Written
- Aural (See Note 1) -----------------------------------------------------------------------------​*History - H & O​*9.30 – 12.00
12.10 – 12.50 ------------------------------​*2.00 – 4.50​*9.30 – 11.00
----------------------
2.00 – 3.30
Active Leisure Studies
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Craft & Design​*THURSDAY​17​*Biology - H & O
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Art, History & Appreciation - H & O
9.30 – 12.30
-----------------------------
2.00 – 4.30​*FRIDAY​18​*German - H & O - Written
- Aural (See Note 1)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Design and Communication - H & O
Graphics
9.30 – 12.00
12.10 – 12.50
------------------------------
2.00 – 5.00​*NOTES
1. The duration of the listening test is related to the duration of
the CDs and, including reading time, will not exceed 40
minutes.
2. The examination sessions highlighted in red have been
extended by 20 minutes over and above the time traditionally
allocated for the papers concerned.​MONDAY​21​*Physics - H & O
Physics and Chemistry - H & O
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Accounting - H & O
9.30 – 12.30
9.30 – 12.30
------------------------------
2.00 – 5.00​*3. Dates for the Leaving Certificate Examinations in Hebrew
Studies, Ancient Greek and other European languages will
be published at a later date.​TUESDAY​22​*Spanish - H & O - Written
- Aural (See Note 1)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chemistry - H & O
9.30 – 12.00
12.10 – 12.50 ------------------------------
2.00 – 5.00​*4. The Leaving Certificate Applied Sign Language
examination is timetabled for 9.30 – 12.30 & 2.00 – 4.30.
Each candidate will be assessed separately for
approximately 30 minutes. A candidate specific schedule
will be drawn up for each centre prior to the examination.​WEDNESDAY​23​*Economics - H & O
Agricultural Economics - H & O
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Construction Studies - O
Construction Studies - H
Latin - H & O
Classical Studies - H & O
9.30 – 12.00
9.30 – 12.00
------------------------------
2.00 – 4.30
2.00 – 5.00
2.00 – 5.00
2.00 – 5.00​*5. The start date for the 2011 Certificate Examinations will be
Wednesday 8th June.​THURSDAY​24​*Agricultural Science - H & O
----------------------------------------------------------------------------- Music - Listening (Core) - H & O
Music Composing - H & O
Music - Listening (Elective) - H
9.30 – 12.00
----------------------------
1.30 – 3.00
3.15 – 4.45
5.00 – 5.45​*FRIDAY​25​*Religious Education - O
Religious Education - H
Applied Mathematics - H & O
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Italian - H & O - Written
Italian - Aural (See Note 1)
Japanese - H & O (Written)
Japanese - Aural (See Note 1)
Technology - O
Technology - H
9.30 – 11.30
9.30 – 12.00
9.30 – 12.00
-----------------------------
2.00 – 4.30
4.40 – 5.20
2.00 – 4.30
4.40 – 5.20​2.00 – 4.00


----------

